

Best Buy hires new API evangelist (me, AMA) - ecaron
https://medium.com/best-buy-apis/a-best-buy-fanboi-takes-over-the-api-team-4037ba67947c

======
msie
I wished all these stores exposed their inventory via api. They already expose
it through their websites.

------
mml
Lol.

